# Monday on the Golf Course



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

One perk that I don't take enough advantage of is sponsoring golf Tourneys!! Well, Arlington, Addison and Grapevine cigars had their semi annual golf tournament to benefit the troops over seas. Myself and Paul Costo with Laflor Dominicana (amoung a few other manufactures that contributed) not only sponsored the tourney but played in it as well.

5 man scramble, we shoot 10 under and we dont even finish in the top three!! 

Between 5 guys and 18 holes we polished off two bottles of tequila (Cazadores Anjeo and Don Eduardo Anjeo) and about a case of beer. 

Two of the guys decided the golf cart was a train and ended up stuck on the tracks...nice...

Paul lost it around 14, he took another players CAO America hat and smashed it with his putter. As you can see we now make CAO ya micas!! He also took a three wood and wrapped it around the golf cart...good times right there!!!

Bigfoot


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope I have that much fun at my golf tournament Saturday. I haven't played since 2006! I'll be there for the beer.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Good times! Only thing missing are the flavourettes!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Man I havn't been able to go golfing for years, I miss it. Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!! Looks like it was a lot of fun!! I really wanna get out and play soon. I always play in my backyard, but it just isnt the same.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks and sounds like you guys had a great time, Bigfoot.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Good stuff!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice looks like a nice day out there


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah man that looks great! Brian you have to let me know next time something like this comes up in the DFW area. I'm not a great golfer by any means but I can hold my own and I love to play. Looks like ya'll had a blast!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Looked like a great time you have to tell us whos who in the pics.
Oh and I've been in a scramble where we shot 15 under and lost to a group that shot 16 or so they say we saw those guys hacking up a few holes but what are you gonna do they want the trophies so bad let them have them


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> Ah man that looks great! Brian you have to let me know next time something like this comes up in the DFW area. I'm not a great golfer by any means but I can hold my own and I love to play. Looks like ya'll had a blast!


Ditto that Matt, I would love to smoke/golf/destroy the environment with ya'll. Just curious, where were ya'll playing at?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I can't wait till Friday--Sweet pics of some fine BOTL---My favorite time of the year--Golf Tournament time--and then there's just Golf--getting ready for tomorrows 9th.Annual USS Wisconsin Golf Tournament. I think last year we shot 11-12 under and like Joe said, there were guys with 15-16 under--imagine that--Like Joe also stated what can you do--if they want a plaque or trophy and they need it bad enough to cheat then have at it. 

I'm in for the total enjoyment of the fine people we have play every year...

Brian, if your ever around my neck of the woods give me a shout and we will hit a few---Take care!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time ,one word though you guys need some sun,a little pale ,just kidding ,any one score any good door prizes?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

wow...nice work there...great shooting and interesting wrap with the 3 wood. lol. looks like my temper made it to your party. lol. thanks for the pics


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

A group shot 53 and came in first. 54 was second and 56 was third.

We were playing at Greatsouthwest Golf Club in Grand Prairie Tx. Number 3 is rated the toughest Par 3 in Texas and I par it everytime. 225 yards over water, pretty hole.

If you look at the first pic.

Ron Cannon, squatting
Myself in the black shirt
Paul Costo in the red shirt/black shorts
Paul Romig far right.

The pic of the golf cart stuck on the tracks, Norm is the guy in the blue shirt.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

that looks like too much fun!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

man, you got me jonesing to play now. i've got two rounds scheduled for this weekend. golf and cigars go great together (and beer too)!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That sounds like a blast. I love scrambles just for that reason. Nice work Bigfoot!


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

The hospital I work for has our big tourney this Tuesday at one of the nicer courses here, and it's one of my big outreach projects. It benefits our new Neonatal ICU, to improve our care of the little ones that need some TLC when they are born...my little one almost went itno NNICU when she was born (She didn't, and is now a helathy happy and beautiful 3 year old) but I want to make sure it's the best. Got a soft spot for the little ones I do...

I'm proud to say we're going to have a great time and raise a metric ton of money for that cause...we've had to turn away teams due to the response, and vendors and retailers have donated with ridiculous generosity.

Looking forward to 18 holes of beverages, cigars and I suppose they'll make me hit a golf ball too...I usually find one out of five....:brick:


----------



## duckman (Jan 21, 2008)

Mmmm..tequila. Looks like it was a lot of fun! I'd like to get out one day and learn how to golf.:huh:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

19 under. sounds like someone brought an eraser.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

... and fun was had by all, apprently.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

i can't wait for the courses up here to start opening up...i need to play!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks a good time. I liked the club wrapped around the cart, nice touch.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Move on down to Texas, ours don't close for the winter. Why? We have no real winter.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

UPDATE--my group placed 1st. / 2nd. flight in the Norfolk Sheriffs Office 15th. Annual golf tournament. ---Swaeeet time and saw many friends of mine that are in Law enforcement. These guys are some great people and it is always nice to get out with them 2-3 times a season for some great events.

Wish me luck for my next attempt in the NCIS/FBI tournament in June.

Last years and this years tournament---

View attachment 14992
View attachment 14993


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Ditto what Native said......We never close!!!!!


----------

